# General Update (puppy pictures inside!)



## RedneckCowgirl

I had to rehome Maddie and Moose. I couldn't have them where I was living (to big) so they were staying with my mom, but she had to move in with my gma to take care of her and couldn't handle 2 big hyper dogs, her dog and my grandma. Moose went to family and I talk to Maddies new home on a weekly basis and get lots of pictures, and they are both very happy and it really is the best situation for them. I couldn't handle 2 kids and two active large dogs. They weren't getting near the attention that they deserved. Both of them now have big families with kids to play with and they are both still spoiled rotten.


Well, I was beyond torn up about it, especially the first week or so I was totally useless. So Thursday my girlfriend told me she had to run to the store and that she would be right back, and came back with this:



She is a dachshund, not quite mini but not quite standard sized either. She is 16 weeks old. We have decided to call her Olive. I guess the add on Craigslist said that she was just a dapple parti, but once I saw her I knew that she was a double dapple. She is totally deaf, and we think she has about 40-50% of her sight. She is wicked smart, she is about 90% potty trained (I say 90 because she doesn't really ask to go out reliably yet) has learned sit and down in a single 5 minute session and are working on bite inhibition. I was pretty confused on how I should feel about her for a couple of days, but she is really growing on me.




Me and her passed out on the couch. She loves to snuggle


----------



## Sprocket

Wow.

So you got rid of your dogs because you choose to move in with your gf of two months. Then you replace them with this dog a week later?:tsk:

I wonder how long it will be before you get sick of dealing with this dog considering it is deaf and half blind. 

I am losing faith in humanity. Cute dog though...


----------



## Rvent

sorry but I agree with sproket on this one, a dog is a life time commitment if you just re homed two of your dogs because they where not convenient for your new life maybe you should not get another one.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Sprocket said:


> Wow.
> So you got rid of your dogs because you choose to move in with your gf of two months. Then you replace them with this dog a week later?:tsk:
> I wonder how long it will be before you get sick of dealing with this dog considering it is deaf and half blind.
> I am loosing faith in humanity. Cute dog though...


Yes. Because as much as I love my dogs I have two kids now and I refuse to cause an unstable home environment for them because of my dogs. We are stuck in these apartments for another year. After that we plan on getting a different place. Besides, I couldn't provide a good enough home for them. They were no longer getting what they needed from me. How is it selfish of me that I always thought of their needs first? Its not like I can move into my car like a I did last year. They both are in great homes that are giving them exactly what they need. If anything were to ever come up with either of them they are to be returned to me. People have to rehome dogs all the time. Just because they do does NOT make them bad owners. Shit happens, life doesn't always go exactly as planned or as you'd like it too. I wasn't sick of my dogs, I had no other options, trust me, I tried to come up with others.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Rvent said:


> sorry but I agree with sproket on this one, a dog is a life time commitment if you just re homed two of your dogs because they where not convenient for your new life maybe you should not get another one.



I had no plans to get another for at least a year, the gf brought this one home. But honestly, my human kids come first.


----------



## meggels

I would think that a deaf and partially blind puppy is going to be needing a lot of time commitment....so how is that gonna work out?

I can't imagine this dog is going to be show quality either lol. 

But it sounds like the adults in this situation are not thinking things through. I'm glad that "your kids" from someone you've been with for two months took precedent over your dogs that you had long before that. Great commitment. Our dogs are always so much more loyal to us than we are to them...


----------



## Sprocket

They aren't your kids, they are the kids of your girlfriend of 2 (TWO) months. Hardly a committed relationship in which you take responsibility for them.

YOU made the decision to move in with her. YOU made the decision to put yourself in that position. 

What makes you think anyone believes your excuses? YOU set them up to fail and then tossed them out when they weren't convenient. 

I have 4 dogs, a cat, 6 goats, fish tank, a horse, chickens, ducks and a goose, I work full time and go to school. If I can do that, your situation doesn't sound too terrible. Sounds like you were just too lazy to make it work.

Also, what makes you think a blind and deaf dog is any easier than Maddie and Moose?


----------



## InkedMarie

I don't know you but I have had to rehome before and getting another dog right away isn't smart at all. Yeah, your gf got the pup so she knows where to take it back or, better yet, can help you find a rescue. Here is your opportunity to talk about where to NOT buy a puppy.


----------



## Caty M

Was this dog from a breeder? I guess I can't judge because I have rehomed a dog before (not a personality match with my others and she was bitey and aggressive with them)... But I think it's pretty crappy to rehome your labs just so you can move in with your partner of two months. Why not wait until the lease is up and then find a dog friendly place? I dunno maybe not everyone feels the same way about their dogs as I do but I could never, EVER rehome my mutts. They are my life. And they aren't your kids, If you had waited you could have both moved in together AND kept the dogs...

Is a deaf dog really the best choice to be around young kids? To be fair I don't know their ages but I would think it would be a stressful situation for the dog and a startled dog is more likely to bite. Also a deaf dog requires a lot more training and supervision so if you didn't have time for the labs well...


----------



## Kassandra

I read this earlier but didn't reply because I couldn't form a coherent sentence I was that confused and frustrated.

It really seemed like you were so committed to Maddie and Moose. Guess I was wrong. I don't understand you or your partners choices right now. Personally, I wouldn't have my children around someone I was dating for only two months as you don't really know much about that person in that time. I also don't understand how you think that having two large dogs would take up more time than a puppy who is completely deaf and half blind..??? I don't really know what your situation is right now, but I am fairly certain that it was not necessary for you to move in with your girlfriend, and had you waited, you could've kept your dogs. 

Anyways, good luck with your new life. I hope you don't get rid of your new special needs dog when you find you can't give it what it needs because "your" kids are more important.


----------



## Kat

This really bothers me. I thought you were really heart broken over giving your dogs away, and how difficult it was especially for Maddie. You said you tried everything you could to keep them, but it just wasn't fair to the dogs. And then you get a special needs puppy? I could never in a million years part with my dogs, let alone get a new one before I even have closure. 

A two month relationship taking first place over dogs you have had for longer? I just don't understand it. My dogs come first, and will always come first. I work full time, and pass out on social events if my dogs can't come with me. They were alone during the day when I was at work, and I can't bear to leave them any longer then I have to. 

As others have said, you thought two large dogs were hard with kids, how will it be with a special needs puppy? Soon the new puppy love will wear off, and you will all feel "stuck" with a deaf and blind dog.

Words can't even begin to express how upsetting this post is to me, I hate when I hear of people doing things like this. Dogs are not disposable. They are living, breathing, loving souls that we make the promise of caring for the moment we decide to bring them home. You chose to bring your labs in your life, then you enter a relationship and they are no longer convenient, you dump them. 

I hope you and your partner have the responsibility to care for this new pup. Doxies can be notoriously hard to house break, I don't even want to know how much harder it will be with the dog partially blind and deaf.


----------



## Kat

Also, did you really think you could come on here and post this expecting people to be happy for you and congratulate you?


----------



## whiteleo

I have no words....................:blah::blah:


----------



## Sprocket

whiteleo said:


> I have no words....................:blah::blah:


I have more but they are not forum appropriate :brick:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Ok. I knew that she wouldn't exactly get the welcome wagon. There is a lot I plan to cover in this post, so bear with me. 

I've known my gf for at least two years. I've babysat her kids long before we ever even knew the others feelings. She is it. "The one" for me. You can say what you'd like about the length of our relationship thus far, but I am going to be with this woman till the day that I die and I will not just walk away from that. Her kids are 12 and 2, both are wonderful with Olive and she adores them both (and the feeling is mutual). 
I still have problems talking about having to get rid of Maddie and Moose. I didn't ask for Olive, but she is here now, and I'd be lying if I said that having her around doesn't help to ease the pain a bit. The reason I rehomed them is because I couldn't give them the time that they needed. Both of those dogs are used to 3+ hours of off leash, open running a day. Even if we could have had them at the apartment it would not be fair to them as there are no really safe off leash areas in this town. They have spent the last year bouncing around from home to car to home (each time a different home). How is that fair to them? I don't know where you all are ready convenience in any of this. I rehomed them for their own good. Its not like I gave them to the first people I could. I interviewed many people, did many home checks, and called a half million different vet references before I found the right homes. 
And yes, they are my kids. They may not be blood, and I may not have a piece of paper yet that says I am their stepmom, but they are mine. As for Olive being hard to potty train, she is about 90%. The one accident she had I was changing a diaper when she did it. She is crazy smart, and picks up on new commands so quickly. She knows sit, down, come and we are working on stay. She is far from perfect, she does bark when things are just out of her sight range, and she likes to wake up at around three am and turn our bed into WWE for about 10 minutes before going back to sleep. Bite inhibition has been the hardest thing working with her so far, but its coming along fairly well. 

In the end, none of you have to live with my decisions, only me and my family. But I have others to consider when I make a decision now. That's quite a bit of stress for a 21 year old. Has my relationship moved fast? Yes (has no one heard what they say about lesbians and uhauls?) but I asked for it, and wouldn't change it for the world, but I was literally tossed into a relationship where not only do I have to worry about me and her, but the kids too. And their quality of life comes first. I would give up everything that I have and more to insure that they have anything they need.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

By god I would live on the street and starve myself before I ever gave up my boy! And if my boyfriend ever expected me to give him up for the sake of his kids, well then he can go F$"@k himself. You get an animal you make the commitment to care for it for the rest of its life. 
And BTW, 21 is an awful young age to commit your life to someone and take on a family...your still finding yourself.
You shouldn't keep Olive, she deserves better.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> By god I would live on the street and starve myself before I ever gave up my boy! And if my boyfriend ever expected me to give him up for the sake of his kids, well then he can go F$"@k himself. You get an animal you make the commitment to care for it for the rest of its life.
> And BTW, 21 is an awful young age to commit your life to someone and take on a family...your still finding yourself.
> You shouldn't keep Olive, she deserves better.


I lived in my car for 3 weeks for my dogs before, but it isn't that simple anymore. I gave them to homes that could do for them what I couldn't. They are happy and thriving. And she didn't ask me to give them up. We talked about it for quite a while, and came to the decision that rehoming them was best for all involved, namely the dogs themselves. It would have been selfish to keep moving them from home to home for the year it would take for our lease to be up. I hardly ever would see them, they wouldn't get the attention they need. How is that fair to them?

I may be young, but I know who I am and what I want out of life. Olive is staying. Just because I didn't expect or want a dog so soon doesn't mean I need to give her up. Just because I had to give up my dogs (one of them being my heart dog) doesn't make me a bad owner, or mean I should never be allowed to own dogs ever again.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I lived in my car for 3 weeks for my dogs before, but it isn't that simple anymore. I gave them to homes that could do for them what I couldn't. They are happy and thriving. And she didn't ask me to give them up. We talked about it for quite a while, and came to the decision that rehoming them was best for all involved, namely the dogs themselves. It would have been selfish to keep moving them from home to home for the year it would take for our lease to be up. I hardly ever would see them, they wouldn't get the attention they need. How is that fair to them?
> 
> I may be young, but I know who I am and what I want out of life. Olive is staying. Just because I didn't expect or want a dog so soon doesn't mean I need to give her up. Just because I had to give up my dogs (one of them being my heart dog) doesn't make me a bad owner, or mean I should never be allowed to own dogs ever again.


I just re-read my own post and realize it was a bit harsh - I'm sorry, I was just a bit upset. I try to put myself in your shoes and can't imagine ever giving up my dog. But you are right - we can't always predict what's gonna happen in the future and maybe keeping them will have been more selfish than giving them away. Again sorry for being rude, I'm sure Olive will have a happy life with you.


----------



## meggels

I think the issue here is that there *were* more options. But you didn't choose them. You chose to start a new family and move in with your girlfriend, despite it meaning that your dogs would have to go. 

Time and commitment and effort put in is what makes a family. Not 2 months. I don't care if you're a lesbian and they aren't your children by blood. That's not related at all. But it's been TWO MONTHS. That is a blink of an eye. 

My dogs ARE my family. I just started dating again and have met someone already, and he HAD to be someone who liked dogs and was okay with MY dogs. We don't know what life brings to us, but I think most of us here are the type that would do anything for our dogs, and to make sure they are with THEIR family, the people that they have grown to trust and love. If you are not that type of owner, that's your decision. I'm curious what you are *so* busy with that all of a sudden you could not give them what they needed.

And someone just said to me, it's so funny the hypocrisy of people that have called ME a bad dog owner in the past because of what I feed my dogs...but apparently debarking and rehoming dogs is what makes you a good one...actions speak so much louder than words...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

If anything were to happen to Wayne and I, and I was to get into another relationship, they would HAVE to accept my dogs. Period. They are my family, and were here first. If he doesn't like it he can walk. Simple as that. Same goes for my horses, cats and ferrets. It's a package deal. Sometimes that's just how it is. "Package deals". 

When Wayne and I got together, he was in the middle of a nasty divorce. Along with Wayne, came two teenagers and two St. Benards. Along with me, came two dogs and two horses. Neither of us let any of our animals go. They were part of it and we both accepted it. 

Now we together have our son who's almost thirteen. We still had all our animals over the years. None had to leave because of relationship or baby changes in life. Everything involving family life takes balance, and that includes pets. They didn't ask for you to make the decisions you did. Maddie and Moose stuck by you while you lived in a car for heavens sake. That had to be tough for you, but you kept them. Now a relationship is too difficult? It doesn't make sense to me, but that's your decision. Puppies are like bringing home a new baby as it is, now add blind and deaf to that. That is a disability that this puppy won't outgrow, so you have a huge responsibility now for the rest of the dogs life, just like a disabled child.


----------



## Rvent

I have read all your justifications for giving up Maddie and Moose and I am sorry but that is BS, you keep saying you did it cause you had no choice, you did it for them, BS! I don't care how long you have known your GF you made a commitment to your dogs first, and I believe if your GF was really the one she would have never let you give up your dogs for her and her kids, then she brings you home a new pup ( a special needs one to boot) like your other two never mattered! 

I know that in certain situations it is necessary to re home dogs but not in your case, you had choices, you were selfish!

My husband of 13 years knows if he were to ever tell me it is him or my dogs he will be walking, not because i don't love him but if he loved me he would NEVER make me make that choice and he can take care of himself my dogs need me.


----------



## Sprocket

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Ok.* I knew that she wouldn't exactly get the welcome wagon*.


*My harsh post was for YOU, not the innocent dog that you are using as a buffer to get us to accept what you have done to your previous dogs.*



RedneckCowgirl said:


> There is a lot I plan to cover in this post, so bear with me.
> 
> I've known my gf for at least two years. I've babysat her kids long before we ever even knew the others feelings. She is it. "The one" for me. You can say what you'd like about the length of our relationship thus far, but I am going to be with this woman till the day that I die and I will not just walk away from that. Her kids are 12 and 2, both are wonderful with Olive and she adores them both (and the feeling is mutual).
> I still have problems talking about having to get rid of Maddie and Moose. I didn't ask for Olive, but she is here now, and I'd be lying if I said that having her around doesn't help to ease the pain a bit. The reason I rehomed them is because I couldn't give them the time that they needed. Both of those dogs are used to 3+ hours of off leash, open running a day. Even if we could have had them at the apartment it would not be fair to them as there are no really safe off leash areas in this town. They have spent the last year bouncing around from home to car to home (each time a different home). How is that fair to them? I don't know where you all are ready convenience in any of this. I rehomed them for their own good. Its not like I gave them to the first people I could. I interviewed many people, did many home checks, and called a half million different vet references before I found the right homes.
> And yes, they are my kids. They may not be blood, and I may not have a piece of paper yet that says I am their stepmom, but they are mine. As for Olive being hard to potty train, she is about 90%. The one accident she had I was changing a diaper when she did it. She is crazy smart, and picks up on new commands so quickly. She knows sit, down, come and we are working on stay. She is far from perfect, she does bark when things are just out of her sight range, and she likes to wake up at around three am and turn our bed into WWE for about 10 minutes before going back to sleep. Bite inhibition has been the hardest thing working with her so far, but its coming along fairly well.
> 
> In the end, none of you have to live with my decisions, only me and my family. But I have others to consider when I make a decision now. That's quite a bit of stress for a 21 year old. Has my relationship moved fast? Yes (has no one heard what they say about lesbians and uhauls?) but I asked for it, and wouldn't change it for the world, but I was literally tossed into a relationship where not only do I have to worry about me and her, but the kids too. And their quality of life comes first. I would give up everything that I have and more to insure that they have anything they need.


You got rid of your dogs because they were not convenient. Period. Its crystal clear why. 

I find it funny that you didn't want the dog, but you were making plans to get a new one while the scent of the others still lingered. That is really sweet of you. 

I guess my Rehoming dogs thread was spot on. Rehoming your dogs isn't the problem. The issue lies with WHY you rehomed them and WHY you can't stop making up excuses. None of them are legitimate, because you definitely had other options that could have made it work. Just because a little adjusting had to be made, doesn't mean the dogs wouldn't have still been happy to be with you. I've slept in my car with my dog, I've bounced from home to home with them as well. I have moved 9 times in the last 3 years. I NEVER ONCE gave them up, or even asked Drew if he would accept them. We were a whole package, take it or leave it. My standards of dog ownership must be higher than most, they are certainly higher than yours. Like I said on the other thread, I am appalled and disgusted. Its harsh, but so is telling your dogs you love them, and then leaving them and not returning.


I hope that you work with a trainer to make the most of this crippled little dog. I would hate to hear that you were too lazy to train her properly and she ended up biting a kid and being shucked off to some other home.


----------



## meggels

Sprocket said:


> *My harsh post was for YOU, not the innocent dog that you are using as a buffer to get us to accept what you have done to your previous dogs.*
> 
> 
> 
> You got rid of your dogs because they were not convenient. Period. Its crystal clear why.
> 
> I find it funny that you didn't want the dog, but you were making plans to get a new one while the scent of the others still lingered. That is really sweet of you.
> 
> I guess my Rehoming dogs thread was spot on. Rehoming your dogs isn't the problem. The issue lies with WHY you rehomed them and WHY you can't stop making up excuses. None of them are legitimate, because you definitely had other options that could have made it work. Just because a little adjusting had to be made, doesn't mean the dogs wouldn't have still been happy to be with you. I've slept in my car with my dog, I've bounced from home to home with them as well. I have moved 9 times in the last 3 years. I NEVER ONCE gave them up, or even asked Drew if he would accept them. We were a whole package, take it or leave it. My standards of dog ownership must be higher than most, they are certainly higher than yours. Like I said on the other thread, I am appalled and disgusted. Its harsh, but so is telling your dogs you love them, and then leaving them and not returning.
> 
> 
> I hope that you work with a trainer to make the most of this crippled little dog. I would hate to hear that you were too lazy to train her properly and she ended up biting a kid and being shucked off to some other home.



Yeah. Abbie was transported up from Arkansas on a truck with god knows how many other dogs. She was adopted by a family up in Massachusetts as an 8 week old puppy, and then returned a month later because they were getting divorced. Lived in a foster home for a month. My family adopted her and she bonded to me instantly. That was it. She would not be bounced around again. She and Murph have moved from our family home, to a house in Pennsylvania 4.5 hrs away with another family, BACK up to our family home in CT by ourselves 10 months later after my dad died, and then to our apartment now where we've been for 1.5 years. And here I am thinking of finding a new apartment when my lease is up, but hesitating, partially because this is the longest Abbie has been somewhere, and it's become a comfortable place for her. I was also just telling someone last night that my apartment search REVOLVED around my dogs. I needed somewhere without more than 1 flight of stairs for Murph, and somewhere that was carpeted because Abbie gets nervous on tile and wood floors. My only requirement was a bath tub lol.


----------



## Sprocket

meggels said:


> Yeah. Abbie was transported up from Arkansas on a truck with god knows how many other dogs. She was adopted by a family up in Massachusetts as an 8 week old puppy, and then returned a month later because they were getting divorced. Lived in a foster home for a month. My family adopted her and she bonded to me instantly. That was it. She would not be bounced around again. She and Murph have moved from our family home, to a house in Pennsylvania 4.5 hrs away with another family, BACK up to our family home in CT by ourselves 10 months later after my dad died, and then to our apartment now where we've been for 1.5 years. And here I am thinking of finding a new apartment when my lease is up, but hesitating, partially because this is the longest Abbie has been somewhere, and it's become a comfortable place for her. I was also just telling someone last night that my apartment search REVOLVED around my dogs. I needed somewhere without more than 1 flight of stairs for Murph, and somewhere that was carpeted because Abbie gets nervous on tile and wood floors. My only requirement was a bath tub lol.


The main reason why Drew and I bought a house was because we couldn't find somewhere to rent with 3 dogs. A reasonable place was just as much as a mortgage so we decided to pay our own mortgage instead of paying someone elses. It was never even an option to rehome the dogs so we could rent something faster. I hated being at his parents house but I held my tongue most of the time and dealt with it until we closed on the house. It was a lot of adjustment but we made it work and it payed off. I would never ever rehome my mutts to make my life easier.


----------



## Rvent

Sprocket said:


> The main reason why Drew and I bought a house was because we couldn't find somewhere to rent with 3 dogs. A reasonable place was just as much as a mortgage so we decided to pay our own mortgage instead of paying someone elses. It was never even an option to rehome the dogs so we could rent something faster. I hated being at his parents house but I held my tongue most of the time and dealt with it until we closed on the house. It was a lot of adjustment but we made it work and it payed off. I would never ever rehome my mutts to make my life easier.


That is the biggest reason we bought our house, it is hard to find a rent with a dog never mind 3, and with pit bulls dam near impossible.

My son struggled through his military career trying to find housing with a pit bull, especially in KS where there is a ban in most town against them, he made it work cause giving up his dog was NEVER an option unless he got moved across the world, and then he would be mine. he and his family lived with me (in my camper) for months while they looked for a place that allowed them to have a dog, and guess what all his patience paid off cause now his pit bull Kobe has a 56 acre farm (for $1200 a month) to run wild on, just proves if you take time and stay the course things work out.

I hate people who get rid of their dog because the dog is no longer convenient for their life, for Christ sakes Babs is so over protective that she has bitten my husband if he yells and slams doors, he has said we should get rid of her....sorry not an option, she would have been euthanized because most people would not deal with her issue, but with a lot of work, meds and behavioral changes (for my husband also) we have managed to learn her triggers and avoid it, it is not easy but she is a commitment I took on FOREVER and SHE IS NOT A PEICE OF TRASH TO JUST THROW AWAY CAUSE IT IS TOO HARD!


----------



## Herzo

See, I find this kind of thread very strange. Why would you put this up when you know how most people on this forum feel about these things. I will never understand why this generation has to air all ones dirty laundry. Unless it is just to start a fight so that's what I am going to think it was for.

I really don't want to sling any more mud but just a couple of things I feel the need to point out. I went back and looked at a few of your posts and found one where you said you would never give up your dogs unless you were dead, at least something like that. So be careful to never say never because you are alive and well and they are gone.

I guess I really don't know how you could do it but maybe you didn't have any other choice, I don't know. And there is no way you can say you will be with your girl friend forever as things can and will happen as you see. And your only 21 and you will change, that I can tell you. You may be with her forever and I hope so but you can not say that for sure. You said you would always have your dogs.

Your new pup is very cute and I hope all goes well for it but I have to ask, have you taken your name off of the breeders list for getting an Ibizan Hound? Because you definitely don't need to get any more dogs till you are very stable in your life. And I'm talking down the road like 5 to 10 years.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Wow, just wow. I'm pretty speechless.

I am 22, in college, still living at home, and 100000% committed to Jackson.

This is a time in our life where a lot of things can change. But honestly? Things can change no matter WHAT age you are. How many dogs are in rescue because a new baby is born? Or a marriage broke up, and left the dog behind? the list goes on and on. I'm not "against" re-homing but this situation is just a little ridiculous. And it sounds like more of an issue of immaturity to me.

I have made a lifelong commitment to Jackson. I very much look forward to spending the next 10-15 years with him, going through all of lifes changes WITH me. I am_ so_ attached to him, and he so attached to me. I don't know what we'd ever do without each other to be honest. Everyone who knows us would say the same. Usually when I go somewhere the first question is "Where's Jackson?" LOL. He's my best friend. I'm sick inside over even _thinking_ about him living somewhere else, no matter how good the home, he wouldn't be with ME. He loves my dads house, it's his second home, they watch him when I go away, etc, but even when he's over there, my dad says he is still always searching for me and waiting. And I never want to be away from him longer than I have to. All of my future plans involve him in them.

I honestly just cannot fathom. And then to get another dog, a partially blind and deaf one at that!... how irresponsible.


----------



## meggels

Herzo said:


> See, I find this kind of thread very strange. Why would you put this up when you know how most people on this forum feel about these things. I will never understand why this generation has to air all ones dirty laundry. Unless it is just to start a fight so that's what I am going to think it was for.
> 
> I really don't want to sling any more mud but just a couple of things I feel the need to point out. I went back and looked at a few of your posts and found one where you said you would never give up your dogs unless you were dead, at least something like that. So be careful to never say never because you are alive and well and they are gone.
> 
> I guess I really don't know how you could do it but maybe you didn't have any other choice, I don't know. And there is no way you can say you will be with your girl friend forever as things can and will happen as you see. And your only 21 and you will change, that I can tell you. You may be with her forever and I hope so but you can not say that for sure. You said you would always have your dogs.
> 
> Your new pup is very cute and I hope all goes well for it but I have to ask, have you taken your name off of the breeders list for getting an Ibizan Hound? Because you definitely don't need to get any more dogs till you are very stable in your life. And I'm talking down the road like 5 to 10 years.



I certainly hope so, if she felt that she couldn't give Maddie & Moose what they need...an Ibizan is definitely not an easy dog.


----------



## whiteleo

boopadoo said:


> It's a DOG people!!
> I don't know the OP and I don't really care to but it is a DOG.
> Many dog lovers would be less inclined to care if it was an elderly parent being put into a retirement home.
> As long as she re-homed her dogs to loving homes... what's the big deal.
> Better then shipping them off to China or Thailand to become somebody's meal...
> Take care of your dogs but please quit humanizing to the point that it makes dogs the equivalent of a human being.
> All you people do is bitch and moan about what to feed your dogs. Who is a better dog owner. What you have sacrificed to keep your "fur babies" *vomit. What a complete and utter waste of time!
> I like some select members advice on this forum but this is just TOO FUCKING MUCH!
> I don't think she should have another dog. Two kids is enough work. BUT FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING THAT IS HOLY, KEEP YOUR SELF RIGHTEOUS OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.
> OP. YOU WERE NOT THINKING TO POST THIS ON A PUBLIC FORUM... I pity your self esteem, it's taken a hell of a beating from this bunch of scavengers.



EXCUSE ME.............Who asked you to come here and spout your holier than thou attitude. I don't have any kids (thank you very much) and my animals are far more respectful than the likes of you and most people so don't tell us it's just a dog. Dogs have far better instincts than most humans


----------



## Sheltielover25

boopadoo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. I just realize they are an animal. Which is more then can be said about most of North America.


actually, sadly, most Americans do think like you. And that's the reason thousands of animals die each year in this country. Who the hell is to say a human is so much better than an animal? I sure don't think we have the room to talk.

Dogs and children should be equal. No one should be above another, but should all be taken as equally serious.


----------



## Sheltielover25

boopadoo said:


> Honestly.
> I'm appreciative for forums such as these. You see- I was once one of you. Someone with skewed priorities in life. Then I started to see a dog's almost demigod status (completely man made of course) and gave myself a slap of reality.
> People. There are REAL issues going on in this world.
> Does getting Muffin or Sparky another top brand sweater really matter in the fucking scheme of things?
> Will you be on your death bed thinking about your dog (if you answered yes, you are one lonely human being) and I really WOUDNT answer unless you have been on your deathbed.
> Who gives a flying sideways fuck if a dog is feed raw/kibble/canned, as long as they are fed?
> I would much rather put my money/sweat into a REAL cause.
> So now you can hug poor poochy woochy a little tighter and repeat your mantra "dogs are people" "dogs ARE people" "DOGS ARE PEOPLE"... whatever floats your boat.
> This person didn't keep her dogs. Oh well. Get the fuck over it...


Really, you again? And I have a will made out with VERY specific directions as to where my pets go so I WON'T have to think about this on my death bed as it's a little TOO late then.


----------



## Sprocket

Boo sounds an awful lot like a troll that has been banned multiple times recenty...


----------



## Kassandra

boopadoo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. I just realize they are an animal. Which is more then can be said about most of North America.


Honey, **** sapiens are animals too. Do you remember that? Maybe you should give yourself another slap into reality. **** sapiens are not above any other animal. Yes, we may have a higher level of intelligence than other animals, but does that mean that we should treat other animals with disrespect and ignorance? No.

I also don't know what your need to use offensive language is all about. Do you feel better about yourself when you put others down? Because that is not okay. I pity the people you know in real life. 

Yes, I completely agree. I do not care what a dog is fed as long as it is fed. What someone feeds their dog is their own decision. It just so happens that we on this forum (most of us anyways) want to feed out dogs what we feel is best for them so we educate ourselves on it. You don't need to do this is you want to. I don't know what you feed your dogs, and quite honestly, I don't care. You could feed them table scraps, iams, royal canin, acana, raw, homecooked blah blah blah... I don't care. It makes no difference to me as long as the dog is healthy. 

I am also pretty sure the majority of us here don't buy our dogs sweaters, unless they are a short coated, small breed dog that gets cold easily, and then wouldn't you do the same? 

I am aware dogs are not people. I am aware that my dogs will go where the food is. I am aware that my dogs could be rehomed [to a good home] without problems. None of that matters to me, because the fact is, they are just that. MY dogs. Not yours, not some guy down the street, not some lady that pets them in the park. They are MINE. And I will do what it takes to keep them. 

You don't need to think like us. You don't need to do whatever you can to keep your dogs or what is the absolute best for them. As long as they are healthy, what you are doing is okay with me.

Don't think we are people who worship dogs or other animals. Yes, we treat them with the utmost respect and want to do what's best for them. The world would be a much better place if the majority of people were like this. I will repeat again, DOGS ARE NOT PEOPLE. I know this, naturalfeddogs knows this, sheltielover knows this, sprocket knows this, I'm pretty sure every single person on this forum knows this. We don't treat dogs like demigods. We just treat them with love and care like they are a member of our families. Because they are just that, members of our families. And we would do whatever we could to keep them, just as we would do what we could to keep our children (for the members that have them).

If you aren't happy with the way we treat our dogs on this forum, find another forum in which you would rather be a member of instead of criticizing us, please.


----------



## Sprocket

boopadoo said:


> It's a DOG people!!
> I don't know the OP and I don't really care to but it is a DOG.
> Many dog lovers would be less inclined to care if it was an elderly parent being put into a retirement home.
> As long as she re-homed her dogs to loving homes... what's the big deal.
> Better then shipping them off to China or Thailand to become somebody's meal...
> Take care of your dogs but please quit humanizing to the point that it makes dogs the equivalent of a human being.
> All you people do is bitch and moan about what to feed your dogs. Who is a better dog owner. What you have sacrificed to keep your "fur babies" *vomit. What a complete and utter waste of time!
> I like some select members advice on this forum but this is just TOO FUCKING MUCH!
> I don't think she should have another dog. Two kids is enough work. BUT FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING THAT IS HOLY, KEEP YOUR SELF RIGHTEOUS OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.
> OP. YOU WERE NOT THINKING TO POST THIS ON A PUBLIC FORUM... I pity your self esteem, it's taken a hell of a beating from this bunch of scavengers.





boopadoo said:


> You are absolutely right... instincts.
> Your dog will go where the food is. It is a parasitic relationship... nothing more, nothing less.
> I'm glad you do not have kids. People who put any animal before a child do not deserve the honor of having them.
> Dogs fit much too easily into the narcissistic lifestyles of people who choose to own them. Children are much more difficult/complex, therefore, unwanted.
> Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. I just realize they are an animal. Which is more then can be said about most of North America.





boopadoo said:


> Honestly.
> I'm appreciative for forums such as these. You see- I was once one of you. Someone with skewed priorities in life. Then I started to see a dog's almost demigod status (completely man made of course) and gave myself a slap of reality.
> People. There are REAL issues going on in this world.
> Does getting Muffin or Sparky another top brand sweater really matter in the fucking scheme of things?
> Will you be on your death bed thinking about your dog (if you answered yes, you are one lonely human being) and I really WOUDNT answer unless you have been on your deathbed.
> Who gives a flying sideways fuck if a dog is feed raw/kibble/canned, as long as they are fed?
> I would much rather put my money/sweat into a REAL cause.
> So now you can hug poor poochy woochy a little tighter and repeat your mantra "dogs are people" "dogs ARE people" "DOGS ARE PEOPLE"... whatever floats your boat.
> This person didn't keep her dogs. Oh well. Get the fuck over it...


You know Boo, or skadoosh, 42and2, whatever your name is today...

It is not just about her rehoming the dogs. There are reasons for rehoming dogs that are acceptable. 

It is the manner in which she conducts herself and the lies she spews and then tries to make nice. Its the replacement of the dogs so soon after as if they did not matter. It is the fact that she COULD have kept them but chose lust over the true love that her dogs had for her. It is the fact that we are all insulted because she lied to us and made herself out to be someone she is certainly not and then tried to win us over with a puppy. Its all bull shit. It is much more that your teeny little angry brain can handle. 

Thank you for gracing us with your presence for today, please exit stage left since hateful people like you are not welcome here.


----------



## Sprocket

boopadoo said:


> No animals should not be rated the same as children and you are sick in the head to think otherwise. I think you (and like minded people) require mental help.


I think YOU require mental help to wean you off this forum. You must really love us  since you can't seem to stay away.


----------



## Sprocket

boopadoo said:


> I'm bored as ****. Having surgery and being bedridden generally makes a person feel this way
> Also seeing the people fawning over their flea bags like they are furry children makes my stomach turn so I would start an argument for duel purpose


Cry me a darn river...build a bridge...get the idea?

I already reported you so hopefully one of our busy mods will clear this thread of your comments so it doesn't have to be closed. It is very informative after all. 

See ya.


----------



## Kassandra

boopadoo said:


> I'm bored as ****. Having surgery and being bedridden generally makes a person feel this way
> Also seeing the people fawning over their flea bags like they are furry children makes my stomach turn so I would start an argument for duel purpose


There is absolutely no need to curse at us in every post you make.. There are much better ways to convey your emotions and speak to people. 


I wish they could ban ip adresses....


----------



## Herzo

boopadoo said:


> Honestly.
> I'm appreciative for forums such as these. You see- I was once one of you. Someone with skewed priorities in life. Then I started to see a dog's almost demigod status (completely man made of course) and gave myself a slap of reality.
> People. There are REAL issues going on in this world.
> Does getting Muffin or Sparky another top brand sweater really matter in the fucking scheme of things?
> Will you be on your death bed thinking about your dog (if you answered yes, you are one lonely human being) and I really WOUDNT answer unless you have been on your deathbed.
> Who gives a flying sideways fuck if a dog is feed raw/kibble/canned, as long as they are fed?
> I would much rather put my money/sweat into a REAL cause.
> So now you can hug poor poochy woochy a little tighter and repeat your mantra "dogs are people" "dogs ARE people" "DOGS ARE PEOPLE"... whatever floats your boat.
> This person didn't keep her dogs. Oh well. Get the fuck over it...


First of all we DO NOT us this kind of language on this forum. So my dear boo you are breaking forum rules, now I know you are new and I also know that some forums do use this kind of language but we do not. And if you think it makes you sound tough well you are sadly mistaken, just makes you sound uneducated and stupid even if your not.

Second: I do get where you are coming from and you are right they are animals and there are much worse things going on in this world. Not sure if you knew this but look on top of your page and it say's.....dog food chat.......we are not aloud to talk politics on this forum which you would know if you had bothered to read the sticky's. Although I know it is hard to read them all that fast. I would love to talk a little politics with you but we can't.

Third: although you do not know the OP most of us here do, so for her to come here and tell this story means only one thing, that she wanted to start this fight, see my previous post. And I'm not sure if you would look back at her previous posts if you could not find where SHE said the very same thing to someone for doing this very thing. So history does make a difference...study your history, in politics as well!!!! 

Forth: How do we know this is not.... redneckcowgirl...... just making a new account? It has happened many times before


Edit: while I was posting there were many ahead of me.


----------



## meggels

Yup. I worship my dogs  That's why one of them is in my cubicle at work with me right now  I just couldn't bear to leave him at home on this chilly Friday morning.


----------



## whiteleo

I really am tired of you.. STAY AWAY you good for nothing, ill mannered degradation to society, go find a forum that someone likes you!


----------



## Sprocket

Pitbullchat would probably love you.


----------



## meggels

This should lighten the mood. Murphy has been rocking back and forth in my cubicle for like five minutes.


----------



## Herzo

boopadoo said:


> I like the word ****. It sounds great punctuating sentences if I am in the mood for it, it has nothing to do with sounding "tough". I didn't ask you to use it... to each their own I suppose (even if that means worshipping an animal).


Well I did fall into your trap my bad. I thought you really did care about kids but you don't your just toying with us. I really wish I had time to stay and pm you we could hurl cuss words at each other. Yep I can too, just not on this forum, I'm going to stick to the rules and I know you don't care cause you won't be here to long.

and then you will be back because you don't have a life at least one that you enjoy. I feel sorry for you, do you have any friends? Do you want to be our friend? Yes I am laughing at you hahahahahahhahhahah


Oh my meg that is too funny, you did that while I was typing. Where's the like button? It's not there. Love it!!!!!!!Ok fun stops for me I got to go.


----------



## Caty M

Hund, Schism, Boopadoo, Skadoosh, Dachs, GO AWAY. You realize that after every new account I get notified and can ban you immediately. Seriously!! Find some other hobby than trolling a dog food forum- you know you have no life when...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

meggels said:


> This should lighten the mood. Murphy has been rocking back and forth in my cubicle for like five minutes.


Thats what Murph thinks about the WHOOOLE thing! LOL!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

boopadoo said:


> I'm bored as crap. Having surgery and being bedridden generally makes a person feel this way
> Also seeing the people fawning over their gorgeous shiny raw fed specimens of perfection like they are furry children makes my stomach turn so I would start an argument for duel purpose


you sound jealous....


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

meggels said:


> This should lighten the mood. Murphy has been rocking back and forth in my cubicle for like five minutes.


he looks very H A P P Y, if u know what i mean?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

personally i prefer the company of my dog over the company of humans.call me crazy,obsessed,weird....i don't care.and yes...if a child and my dog was trapped in a burning building and i could only save one,i would save my dog...sorry,thats just who i am.humans have done enough to destroy this planet,we sure don't deserve any special treatment.humans are not above other species....we are all just products of evolution..some more idiotic than others...and when i say idiotic,i don't mean the animal kingdom.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Question!!! How are you guys always so quick to pick up that it's sqadoosh/ whatever..?


----------



## meggels

Okay okay...one more...











Frenchie on a desk!


----------



## Caty M

I can search IPs in the mod panel


----------



## naturalfeddogs

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> Question!!! How are you guys always so quick to pick up that it's sqadoosh/ whatever..?


You just have to know the person who keeps getting banned and coming back under another name. But this one is out of character for them. They are usually in the food related discussions causing problems. 

I have a feeling this time It's Redneckcowgirl. Her way of cussing everyone who didn't like what she did. But, that's JMO. She'll be banned before long. That language is unacceptable.


----------



## Sheltielover25

I was just telling my girlfriend (of SEVEN YEARS) about this story, about the poster falling in LOVE and giving up her dogs for someone who they've only been with a short period of time and calling that someone's kids HER kids and she said "This is the reason I will never identify as a lesbian." LOL! I'm not saying orientation had anything to do with it, but kind of funny! 

The whole point is you can't toss one set of animals to the side because your newest love fling isn't fond of them or whatever reason. You shouldn't even be MOVING IN with someone you've been dating two months. In the end, maybe the two dogs got the better end of the situation and please TAKE THE PUPPY BACK!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I have been reading this drama and as a member of this forum (and to delay the laundry that awaits me right now lol) I figured I should weigh in here. If you know me, you know I love my dogs. I would do anything for them. I am sure most of us would. Maybe even live in a car or a cardboard box. But you have to ask yourself, is that fair to the dog? Would you rather selfishly confine 2 large dogs in a small car instead of finding them a large home to live in with loving owners who would give them an outstanding life? I think that sometimes we are quick to judge because we are fortunate enough to not have to make these kinds of decisions. 

Like saying you would save your dog over your child in a burning building when you don't have children. I found that statement to be odd. woganvonderweidenstrasse, not trying to pick on you but do you have children? I don't and so I am not in the situation to pick but I can imagine if I gave birth to a child and cared for it, my bond would be strong for that child and I would probably want to save it from burning to death....and then run back in for the dog. I would ALWAYS run back in for the dog of course. But since I don't have children, how easy it would be for me to say that I would save my dog (who I KNOW I love dearly) over an unborn child (because who the heck is that anyways?) Am I making myself clear here? Its easy to judge when you aren't there yourself. 

I think we succumb to pack~like behavior ourselves when its time to attack someone on a forum or group. LOL.

It seems that Michelle (redneckcowboygirl) needed a place to live. And she found that with her girlfriend. But she couldn't bring her dogs. How heartbreaking of a decision would that be? My heart would be crushed if I had to make that decision. What were her choices really? 


Now before you go saying I am defending her, THIS is what I have a problem with. She is VERY inconsistent. This is worrisome. I hope with maturity (she is only 21) she becomes more consistent with what she wants out of life and discovers this thing called loyalty. Her patterns are one of someone who will probably do this again. She had a mini horse that she rehomed at least twice that I know of. Ok....stuff happens. Now she is rehoming her two dogs......What is next????? The worst possible thing she could have done was not bringing home another dog, but bringing home a special needs dog....into a house...that isn't hers.....with children. 

Sigh. So really, while I try not to be judgemental (I really do try to put myself in others' shoes before I start throwing stones) I see a pattern forming here of inconsistancy. She is going to show dachshunds, she is going to get an ibizan hound, she is going to show her minihorse.....lots of plans with no actual DOING. 

I fear for that poor dog most of all. First of all, WHY do breeders breed dapple to dapple? I EFFING HATE THAT! So this poor dog is born almost blind and completely deaf.  How is that going to work with kids in the house and 2 working parents? 

Michelle, if you are reading this, I am not trying to hate on you. But get your sh*t together for your dog's sake...and those kids. 


Now everyone, feel free to attack me for stating my opinions


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have been reading this drama and as a member of this forum (and to delay the laundry that awaits me right now lol) I figured I should weigh in here. If you know me, you know I love my dogs. I would do anything for them. I am sure most of us would. Maybe even live in a car or a cardboard box. But you have to ask yourself, is that fair to the dog? Would you rather selfishly confine 2 large dogs in a small car instead of finding them a large home to live in with loving owners who would give them an outstanding life? I think that sometimes we are quick to judge because we are fortunate enough to not have to make these kinds of decisions.
> 
> Like saying you would save your dog over your child in a burning building when you don't have children. I found that statement to be odd. woganvonderweidenstrasse, not trying to pick on you but do you have children? I don't and so I am not in the situation to pick but I can imagine if I gave birth to a child and cared for it, my bond would be strong for that child and I would probably want to save it from burning to death....and then run back in for the dog. I would ALWAYS run back in for the dog of course. But since I don't have children, how easy it would be for me to say that I would save my dog (who I KNOW I love dearly) over an unborn child (because who the heck is that anyways?) Am I making myself clear here? Its easy to judge when you aren't there yourself.
> 
> I think we succumb to pack~like behavior ourselves when its time to attack someone on a forum or group. LOL.
> 
> It seems that Michelle (redneckcowboygirl) needed a place to live. And she found that with her girlfriend. But she couldn't bring her dogs. How heartbreaking of a decision would that be? My heart would be crushed if I had to make that decision. What were her choices really?
> 
> 
> Now before you go saying I am defending her, THIS is what I have a problem with. She is VERY inconsistent. This is worrisome. I hope with maturity (she is only 21) she becomes more consistent with what she wants out of life and discovers this thing called loyalty. Her patterns are one of someone who will probably do this again. She had a mini horse that she rehomed at least twice that I know of. Ok....stuff happens. Now she is rehoming her two dogs......What is next????? The worst possible thing she could have done was not bringing home another dog, but bringing home a special needs dog....into a house...that isn't hers.....with children.
> 
> Sigh. So really, while I try not to be judgemental (I really do try to put myself in others' shoes before I start throwing stones) I see a pattern forming here of inconsistancy. She is going to show dachshunds, she is going to get an ibizan hound, she is going to show her minihorse.....lots of plans with no actual DOING.
> 
> I fear for that poor dog most of all. First of all, WHY do breeders breed dapple to dapple? I EFFING HATE THAT! So this poor dog is born almost blind and completely deaf.  How is that going to work with kids in the house and 2 working parents?
> 
> Michelle, if you are reading this, I am not trying to hate on you. But get your sh*t together for your dog's sake...and those kids.
> 
> 
> Now everyone, feel free to attack me for stating my opinions


First of all. Why do you always post that you expect people to attack you? A retort to a post is not an attack, it is a debate or a conversation. I don't find anything you posted to be attack worthy. 

If I had a kid and a dog in a burning building, I would grab both. Maybe if I had two kids, I would grab the dog first (JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!:caked. I think that its stupid to even think about. 

Anyway, I still don't see any reasonable excuse for Michelle to rehome her dogs. She was selfish and impulsive and its baloney IMO. I hope the dogs are happier though. They don't deserve what happen but as long as they are fed and warm, then all is well for them. Michelle on the other hand is just another one of those dog owners who don't see eye to eye with me. :brick:

I think the Double dapple breeding is really messed up. Just more people trying to make money off of pretty colored animals.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I agree about the attacking thing. I personally try not to attack people that do not agree with me. But not everyone is like me so I want everyone to know that I am ready for it. LOL. I prefer to debate so I will have my notes prepared...

I think brown and black dachshunds are just fine, personally  Its the doxie I love, not the color.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

AND i AM TRYING TO ADOPT A DOG FROM RESCUES AND MY APPLICATIONS GET DENIED! SOMETIMES I WONDER! LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I was turned down from my local humane society when I tried to adopt a cat....DURING KITTEN SEASON...when they were DESPERATE. Why? I think because I worked there for 2 months and then quit (years ago, btw). I guess I am blacklisted now. ME!!!!! HA!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I used to have neighbors that love puppies. They got new puppies all the time. As soon the puppy grow up, there they go to kennels in the backyard. One time they got two Labs and they were planning to breed them. in cages in the backyard with no food or fresh water, full with fly bites. Guess what I did? LOL ... Puppies found great homes! They never knew what happen with all the dogs that they have in jail LOL Intervention is it called?


----------



## Herzo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have been reading this drama and as a member of this forum (and to delay the laundry that awaits me right now lol) I figured I should weigh in here. If you know me, you know I love my dogs. I would do anything for them. I am sure most of us would. Maybe even live in a car or a cardboard box. But you have to ask yourself, is that fair to the dog? Would you rather selfishly confine 2 large dogs in a small car instead of finding them a large home to live in with loving owners who would give them an outstanding life? I think that sometimes we are quick to judge because we are fortunate enough to not have to make these kinds of decisions.
> 
> Like saying you would save your dog over your child in a burning building when you don't have children. I found that statement to be odd. woganvonderweidenstrasse, not trying to pick on you but do you have children? I don't and so I am not in the situation to pick but I can imagine if I gave birth to a child and cared for it, my bond would be strong for that child and I would probably want to save it from burning to death....and then run back in for the dog. I would ALWAYS run back in for the dog of course. But since I don't have children, how easy it would be for me to say that I would save my dog (who I KNOW I love dearly) over an unborn child (because who the heck is that anyways?) Am I making myself clear here? Its easy to judge when you aren't there yourself.
> 
> I think we succumb to pack~like behavior ourselves when its time to attack someone on a forum or group. LOL.
> 
> It seems that Michelle (redneckcowboygirl) needed a place to live. And she found that with her girlfriend. But she couldn't bring her dogs. How heartbreaking of a decision would that be? My heart would be crushed if I had to make that decision. What were her choices really?
> 
> 
> Now before you go saying I am defending her, THIS is what I have a problem with. She is VERY inconsistent. This is worrisome. I hope with maturity (she is only 21) she becomes more consistent with what she wants out of life and discovers this thing called loyalty. Her patterns are one of someone who will probably do this again. She had a mini horse that she rehomed at least twice that I know of. Ok....stuff happens. Now she is rehoming her two dogs......What is next????? The worst possible thing she could have done was not bringing home another dog, but bringing home a special needs dog....into a house...that isn't hers.....with children.
> 
> Sigh. So really, while I try not to be judgemental (I really do try to put myself in others' shoes before I start throwing stones) I see a pattern forming here of inconsistancy. She is going to show dachshunds, she is going to get an ibizan hound, she is going to show her minihorse.....lots of plans with no actual DOING.
> 
> I fear for that poor dog most of all. First of all, WHY do breeders breed dapple to dapple? I EFFING HATE THAT! So this poor dog is born almost blind and completely deaf.  How is that going to work with kids in the house and 2 working parents?
> 
> Michelle, if you are reading this, I am not trying to hate on you. But get your sh*t together for your dog's sake...and those kids.
> 
> 
> Now everyone, feel free to attack me for stating my opinions


Immm back.
Well this is the thing, and she full well knows how allot of people on here are going to react. So what was the reason to come on here and tell all? This is what I don't understand, facebook things like this, why would you just not keep it to your self for awhile. Even ******* said her self she didn't expect people to like it so why do it if not to just stir the pot.

I'm sure the dogs are better off because as we all know an appt is not a good place for large dogs. I'm just hoping she will grow up before she makes another big decision in her life. I can't remember what it was but there was another one back several months that I could see a big red flag. 

And saying things like "I may be young, but I know who I am and what I want out of life" is not knowing yourself when a few months back she said she would never re home her dogs only if she was dead. That's a big change in a few months.

It seems to me that she was very vocal and sometimes judgmental about others but I could be wrong. I will be checking that one out.

And yes I do think sometimes we are to quick to slam. And I hope for the best for her but she needs to be logical and use some common sense that is lacking in this day and age...... very lacking. 

And maybe the little dog will work out for her and I hope so because we all know she is going to keep it she said so. Maybe it's the best for the little thing we will probably never know.


----------



## Rvent

Its people like you Boo that are the reason why I like dogs better than most people! People with your mentality are the reason why most dogs are mistreated and tossed aside like garbage.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Tiffany, you are entirely right. I am inconsistent. I try and live above my means. I get in over my head. I'm trying to be more consistent, having to get rid of has been a wake up call for me. I didn't bring them into the world, but I did promise them something I wasn't entirely sure if I could give, a forever home. 
I posted here because, lets face it, I probably am going to need to ask questions about things along the way, and I'd like to get the drama out of the way before the time comes when I need to ask something. I have kept very close contact with the beezer breeder, and she knows everything that has happened. I didn't plan on getting a pup this soon, not even close. But, here she is.

Oh, and I didn't create a second account (the Boo or whoever). If I have something to say I will say it on this account, I have no need for two.


----------



## Caty M

Yes, ******* and boo are not the same person. Boo is skadoosh, schism, 42and2, hund, etc. I looked up the IPs and they match.


----------



## 1605

Kassandra said:


> There is absolutely no need to curse at us in every post you make.. There are much better ways to convey your emotions and speak to people.
> 
> 
> I wish they could ban ip adresses....


Actually with the right software, they can. At the very minimum they can determine the exact IP address & contact the ISP to have them stop the troll.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have been reading this drama and as a member of this forum (and to delay the laundry that awaits me right now lol) I figured I should weigh in here. If you know me, you know I love my dogs. I would do anything for them. I am sure most of us would. Maybe even live in a car or a cardboard box. But you have to ask yourself, is that fair to the dog? Would you rather selfishly confine 2 large dogs in a small car instead of finding them a large home to live in with loving owners who would give them an outstanding life? I think that sometimes we are quick to judge because we are fortunate enough to not have to make these kinds of decisions.
> 
> Like saying you would save your dog over your child in a burning building when you don't have children. I found that statement to be odd. woganvonderweidenstrasse, not trying to pick on you but do you have children? I don't and so I am not in the situation to pick but I can imagine if I gave birth to a child and cared for it, my bond would be strong for that child and I would probably want to save it from burning to death....and then run back in for the dog. I would ALWAYS run back in for the dog of course. But since I don't have children, how easy it would be for me to say that I would save my dog (who I KNOW I love dearly) over an unborn child (because who the heck is that anyways?) Am I making myself clear here? Its easy to judge when you aren't there yourself.
> 
> I think we succumb to pack~like behavior ourselves when its time to attack someone on a forum or group. LOL.
> 
> It seems that Michelle (redneckcowboygirl) needed a place to live. And she found that with her girlfriend. But she couldn't bring her dogs. How heartbreaking of a decision would that be? My heart would be crushed if I had to make that decision. What were her choices really?
> 
> 
> Now before you go saying I am defending her, THIS is what I have a problem with. She is VERY inconsistent. This is worrisome. I hope with maturity (she is only 21) she becomes more consistent with what she wants out of life and discovers this thing called loyalty. Her patterns are one of someone who will probably do this again. She had a mini horse that she rehomed at least twice that I know of. Ok....stuff happens. Now she is rehoming her two dogs......What is next????? The worst possible thing she could have done was not bringing home another dog, but bringing home a special needs dog....into a house...that isn't hers.....with children.
> 
> Sigh. So really, while I try not to be judgemental (I really do try to put myself in others' shoes before I start throwing stones) I see a pattern forming here of inconsistancy. She is going to show dachshunds, she is going to get an ibizan hound, she is going to show her minihorse.....lots of plans with no actual DOING.
> 
> I fear for that poor dog most of all. First of all, WHY do breeders breed dapple to dapple? I EFFING HATE THAT! So this poor dog is born almost blind and completely deaf.  How is that going to work with kids in the house and 2 working parents?
> 
> Michelle, if you are reading this, I am not trying to hate on you. But get your sh*t together for your dog's sake...and those kids.
> 
> 
> Now everyone, feel free to attack me for stating my opinions


I didn't say my child, I said a child. I don't have kids, my dog is my child - if I had to choose between saving my child and someone else's, I'd save mine - whether it's human or dog. But I get what you are saying - that is why I apologized to her after I bashed her.


----------



## Herzo

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Tiffany, you are entirely right. I am inconsistent. I try and live above my means. I get in over my head. I'm trying to be more consistent, having to get rid of has been a wake up call for me. I didn't bring them into the world, but I did promise them something I wasn't entirely sure if I could give, a forever home.
> I posted here because, lets face it, I probably am going to need to ask questions about things along the way, and I'd like to get the drama out of the way before the time comes when I need to ask something. I have kept very close contact with the beezer breeder, and she knows everything that has happened. I didn't plan on getting a pup this soon, not even close. But, here she is.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't create a second account (the Boo or whoever). If I have something to say I will say it on this account, I have no need for two.


******* I was going to come on this morning to say I have gone back into allot of your old posts and you were not trying to start a fight. It's not your MO, I was wrong about that and I'm sorry. It just always is the only thing that makes sense to me. 

However you have been through allot of dogs in this last year or so and I don't even know what happened to a couple of them so you need to just stay with this one dog for along time. That is excluding saving a Pom in the middle of traffic .

We all want to move to fast in life, myself included, last week I could have maybe had a basset that I have been in love with for 3 years since it came from Italy but 4 dogs is allot for me. I will just have to get over it. It made me use my head and just said stop you can't have another dog right now.


----------



## Sprocket

I don't understand how anyone can forgive her so easily. I'm still sick about it.


----------



## Herzo

Sprocket said:


> I don't understand how anyone can forgive her so easily. I'm still sick about it.


Sprocket, with me at least it isn't about forgiveness. What she did by getting the dogs in the first place was irresponsible. We all make mistakes especially when we are young and we think we are so smart. It happens to us all, I don't think any of us is perfect. I always look at things like I just hope they learn from there mistake. I know with at least me I usually learn the hard way.

My problem more lies with when they try and give excuses for it, then I know it hasn't sunk in that what they did was wrong. I so much prefer if someone say's I know I screwed up rather than say I know what I want and who I am, at 20, 21 what ever, that's young. And kids today are raised to think they are smarter than adults. I thought I was smart at that age too, now I know I'm still not smart .

In my day you would never talk back to an adult but they sure do in this day and age. Sorry to keep bringing that up, I guess I don't like how most people raise there kids anymore. 

Even good kids have no respect for there elders today. 

So I guess I'm saying, yes she screwed up and was wrong and I'm hoping she has learned from it. I was going to be more mad at her if she was giving other people hell for things and so I went back and I didn't fine where she was a hypocrite so that made me happy.

I have just seen so much worse, it's just not the end of the world to me. My feelings for what she did have not changed, I just didn't and don't hate her for what she has done. I just wanted to point out to her that she isn't grown up and to really think before you never say never. It's not a good thing to use because it can back fire on us to easily.

You can keep being mad at her I just don't think to keep harping on it will change a thing. She caught hell and she probably deserves it but I think we can all go on.


----------



## whiteleo

Herzo said:


> Sprocket, with me at least it isn't about forgiveness. What she did by getting the dogs in the first place was irresponsible. We all make mistakes especially when we are young and we think we are so smart. It happens to us all, I don't think any of us is perfect. I always look at things like I just hope they learn from there mistake. I know with at least me I usually learn the hard way.
> 
> My problem more lies with when they try and give excuses for it, then I know it hasn't sunk in that what they did was wrong. I so much prefer if someone say's I know I screwed up rather than say I know what I want and who I am, at 20, 21 what ever, that's young. And kids today are raised to think they are smarter than adults. I thought I was smart at that age too, now I know I'm still not smart .
> 
> In my day you would never talk back to an adult but they sure do in this day and age. Sorry to keep bringing that up, I guess I don't like how most people raise there kids anymore.
> 
> Even good kids have no respect for there elders today.
> 
> So I guess I'm saying, yes she screwed up and was wrong and I'm hoping she has learned from it. I was going to be more mad at her if she was giving other people hell for things and so I went back and I didn't fine where she was a hypocrite so that made me happy.
> 
> I have just seen so much worse, it's just not the end of the world to me. My feelings for what she did have not changed, I just didn't and don't hate her for what she has done. I just wanted to point out to her that she isn't grown up and to really think before you never say never. It's not a good thing to use because it can back fire on us to easily.
> 
> You can keep being mad at her I just don't think to keep harping on it will change a thing. She caught hell and she probably deserves it but I think we can all go on.


Someone said earlier that they weren't sure what happened to her other dogs..Well, because of her ignorance that B.C. puppy is dead. Didn't want to vaccinate but took it places it never should have gone and died from parvo. Herzo you are way to nice


----------



## Sprocket

whiteleo said:


> Someone said earlier that they weren't sure what happened to her other dogs..Well, because of her ignorance that B.C. puppy is dead. Didn't want to vaccinate but took it places it never should have gone and died from parvo. Herzo you are way to nice


Exactly. 

Knowing what I know about her, it's just not in me to have compassion even if she does recognize that she messed up. You can't rehome (and kill) so many animals and then say "sorry" and expect sunshine and rainbows. 

I have moved on from this person but I won't forget. I don't hate people, but I think she deserves much worse for all she has done.


----------



## meggels

What BC puppy?!? How many dogs have there been?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

meggels said:


> What BC puppy?!? How many dogs have there been?


Maddie and Moose. Then there was Jackson, the bc. I (still) don't vaccinate, but hadn't done enogh research into properly expanding his "territory" and he got parvo. Then last summer there was Dixie, a retriever mix who a friend ended up taking after about a week of having her.


----------



## Sprocket

meggels said:


> What BC puppy?!? How many dogs have there been?


The dog got parvo and died. She never even took it to a vet. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I was wondering if it all is not true an she posting here knowing that we all are pet lovers and will jump on it. Some people likes attention and think is funny, specially is they are young. Maybe she is lying and laughing of all our responses.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I was wondering if it all is not true an she posting here knowing that we all are pet lovers and will jump on it. Some people likes attention and think is funny, specially is they are young. Maybe she is lying and laughing of all our responses.


Nope. Not lying or laughing. I honestly just figured I'd get all the drama out of the way before the time comes when I need to ask something and actually need an answer.


----------



## Herzo

whiteleo said:


> Someone said earlier that they weren't sure what happened to her other dogs..Well, because of her ignorance that B.C. puppy is dead. Didn't want to vaccinate but took it places it never should have gone and died from parvo. Herzo you are way to nice


Ok that someone was me and I do think I miss things as I am MIA sometimes and I am not on facebook. Have been told before that I have missed things that have happened because of facebook.


----------



## Sprocket

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Nope. Not lying or laughing. I honestly just figured I'd get all the drama out of the way before the time comes when I need to ask something and actually need an answer.


I find it surprising that you even have the gumption to still post. Are you not ashamed of yourself? You say you weren't planning on another dog but you posted on another forum that you wanted ideas for dogs and then about how to show doxies. Just DAYS after rehoming Maddie and moose. I would be crying my face off, not thinking about ANOTHER dog. Especially since you totally set this doxie up to fail. A breed known for nipping, with children AND blind and deaf? 

Please stop lying to the good members that are left here.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Sprocket said:


> I find it surprising that you even have the gumption to still post. Are you not ashamed of yourself? You say you weren't planning on another dog but you posted on another forum that you wanted ideas for dogs and then about how to show doxies.
> 
> Please stop lying to the good members that are left here.


I was planning on another dog, at least a year from now, after we got out of these apartments. The gf had mentioned wanting to get a doxie as our next dog, and I had said that that was fine but that I wanted to wait till we got a different place. I don't lie, but nice try.


----------



## Kat

I have to bring this up, because I find this to be ridiculous. *******, a few months ago, you give me sh*t for panicking and taking my puppy Oscar to the emergency vet clinic at 9 weeks old when my sister dropped him and I was terrified he had broken something, then I read you had a puppy with parvo and you didn't take it to the vet?!

You said I was overreacting by taking my pup in to make sure everything was ok, and you attacked me saying I was overreacting way too much. Then you just let your puppy suffer with parvo without even getting help? I never even knew there were other dogs before Maddie and Moose. 

And considering that you and your gf entered a relationship, one shouldn't just go out and get a puppy shortly after getting rid of the other dogs. Especially, since you claim you told her you wanted another dog, but not for ATLEAST another year, then she comes home with one anyway. A decision that big should be discussed, not just "surprise, I know I just made you get rid of your dogs, but here's a new one!"


----------



## Sprocket

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I was planning on another dog, at least a year from now, after we got out of these apartments. The gf had mentioned wanting to get a doxie as our next dog, and I had said that that was fine but that I wanted to wait till we got a different place. I don't lie, but nice try.


Nice try? I'm not the liar here...:tsk:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Honestly people, this girl is fake. Don't bother getting piss with her. Redneckcowgirl.... I don't believe you. Honey you need to have a life. LOL Getting attention in a negative way is pathetic. LOL


----------



## Sprocket

I'm not mad, just really disappointed and disgusted. 

I've said my piece of mind. Hopefully others will see right through her lies and falsifications.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Sprocket said:


> I'm not mad, just really disappointed and disgusted.
> 
> I've said my piece of mind. Hopefully others will see right through her lies and falsifications.


It is exactly what she is looking for. If she had read this forum, she perfectly know what to said to create a drama and her be the center of the forum. She can spend her time reading what we all said. She become the point of attention in here. I doubt she has any dogs or ever had it. Just a story maker. I am personally will not even bother to read her posts from now on. I am better read the positive post were I can get educated to be a better person and a pet owner.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> It is exactly what she is looking for. If she had read this forum, she perfectly know what to said to create a drama and her be the center of the forum. She can spend her time reading what we all said. She become the point of attention in here. I doubt she has any dogs or ever had it. Just a story maker. I am personally will not even bother to read her posts from now on. I am better read the positive post were I can get educated to be a better person and a pet owner.


Would you like to get on my facebook? There are TONS of pictures of the dogs... and me for that matter. You don't have to believe me and I guess that's fine. 

As for Jackson, I couldn't afford to take him to the vet. I had just lost my job and was flat broke (remember what I said about living above my means?) There was a rescue that would take him but not until the next day, and he was gone that night. The symptoms hit him very fast, especially for his age (he was 6 months) He was fine one night, sick the next morning and gone by that night.


----------



## meggels

So what part of your gf bringing home a special needs puppy sounds like a good idea? I mean really, based on your track record, you shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

meggels said:


> So what part of your gf bringing home a special needs puppy sounds like a good idea? I mean really, based on your track record, you shouldn't have a dog.


You are totally right. I shouldn't have a dog based on my past. And believe me, I was pretty upset at her for bringing home a pup after I had said that I wanted to wait. But we did talk about it for a bit and decided to keep her. And really, she isn't special needs. You can call her that if it makes you feel better, but she is just like every pup I've had before training wise, except that she can't be off leash outside of the house. Her training is going just as well as all the dogs that I've ever worked with that could hear. She can see enough that it is a non issue, unless she gets really wound up and moves faster then her eyes are able to focus. Then she might be a little uncoordinated and run into something.


----------



## InkedMarie

People won't agree with me but it is my opinion that if you have dogs, you MUST have a means for vet care. I don't care if you're broke, I don't care if you're jobless, I just don't care. That is when you give up the dog so they get veterinary care. That is a good reason for rehoming, no money for vet care, and you don't get a new pet until you can afford to.


----------



## rannmiller

It seems like you're all just repeating yourselves and perpetuating the drama of this post. The OP made an irresponsible decision and shouldn't own dogs anymore, we are all disgusted, but she's going to keep the dog and hopefully ask us for help as she needs it. Seems like we got that pretty well covered, no need to beat a dead horse, right?


----------



## Sheltielover25

RedneckCowgirl said:


> You are totally right. I shouldn't have a dog based on my past. And believe me, I was pretty upset at her for bringing home a pup after I had said that I wanted to wait. But we did talk about it for a bit and decided to keep her. And really, she isn't special needs. You can call her that if it makes you feel better, but she is just like every pup I've had before training wise, except that she can't be off leash outside of the house. Her training is going just as well as all the dogs that I've ever worked with that could hear. She can see enough that it is a non issue, unless she gets really wound up and moves faster then her eyes are able to focus. Then she might be a little uncoordinated and run into something.


Uh... no, she's special needs. No one here is saying that like a child teases another child. We're saying she's special needs because she's going to have issues that are going to require special attention. The ones you're dealing with right now are just the beginning. Dogs bred like this usually have other health issues and struggle throughout life. That being said they can have wonderful, happy lives but the owner needs to have time and money because it's not cheap having a dog with genetic issues.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Sheltielover25 said:


> Uh... no, she's special needs. No one here is saying that like a child teases another child. We're saying she's special needs because she's going to have issues that are going to require special attention. The ones you're dealing with right now are just the beginning. Dogs bred like this usually have other health issues and struggle throughout life. That being said they can have wonderful, happy lives but the owner needs to have time and money because it's not cheap having a dog with genetic issues.


Yes, I am aware that she will probably have other issues that will come into play as time goes on. But, as of right now she is not special needs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Yes, I am aware that she will probably have other issues that will come into play as time goes on. But, as of right now she is not special needs.


Deaf and blind is a handicap, which is therefore special needs. If you don't understand that now, you are in trouble later for sure. I know you can't think it's perfectly normal?


----------



## meggels

naturalfeddogs said:


> Deaf and blind is a handicap, which is therefore special needs. If you don't understand that now, you are in trouble later for sure. I know you can't think it's perfectly normal?


She's showing her general lack of maturity by being so stubborn and hard headed.

Which is again, a predictor for this not ending well. For the dog at least.


----------



## Kat

meggels said:


> She's showing her general lack of maturity by being so stubborn and hard headed.
> 
> Which is again, a predictor for this not ending well. For the dog at least.


My thoughts exactly. Very immature to say she currently isn't special needs. *sigh*


----------

